# Operation Red Wings 9 Years Ago Today



## Centermass (Jun 28, 2014)

9 years ago, this day, In 2005, a four-man Navy SEAL team consisting of Lt. Michael Murphy, and petty officers Danny Dietz, Matthew Axelson and Marcus Luttrell departed for a reconnaissance mission high in the Hindu Kush Mountains near the Afghanistan-Pakistan  border. The team’s target was Ahmad Shah, a local terrorist leader with close ties to Bin Laden who led a group of insurgents referred to as the “Mountain Tigers”. Five days after insertion, Luttrell was the only SEAL to make it out alive. 

Three of four SEALS on the ground (Murphy, Dietz, Axelson) were  killed during combat operations in support of Operation Red Wing.  ON the same say, a QRF of eight Navy SEALs and 8 Army Night Stalkers were also killed when the MH-47 helicopter that they were aboard was shot down by enemy fire in the vicinity of Asadabad, Afghanistan in Kumar Province. 

19 Warriors lost their lives that day, one of the highest in lives lost for any one operation. 

Lest We Forget. 

Fair Winds and Following Seas / NSDQ

Lt. (SEAL) Michael P. Murphy, 29, of Patchogue, N.Y. 

1. Sonar Technician (Surface) 2nd Class (SEAL) Matthew G. Axelson, 29, of Cupertino, Calif.
2. Machinist Mate 2nd Class (SEAL) Eric S. Patton, 22, of Boulder City, Nev.
3. Senior Chief Information Systems Technician (SEAL) Daniel R. Healy, 36, of Exeter, N.H. 
4. Quartermaster 2nd Class (SEAL) James Suh, 28, of Deerfield Beach, Fla. 

SEAL Delivery Vehicle Team 2, Virginia Beach, Va.
1. Gunner’s Mate 2nd Class (SEAL) Danny P. Dietz, 25, of Littleton, Colo. 

SEAL Team 10, Virginia Beach, Va.
1. Chief Fire Controlman (SEAL) Jacques J. Fontan, 36, of New Orleans, La. 
2. Lt. Cmdr. (SEAL) Erik S. Kristensen, 33, of San Diego, Calif. 
3. Electronics Technician 1st Class (SEAL) Jeffery A. Lucas, 33, of Corbett, Ore. 
4. Lt. (SEAL) Michael M. McGreevy Jr., 30, of Portville, N.Y. 
5. Hospital Corpsman 1st Class (SEAL) Jeffrey S. Taylor, 30, of Midway, W.Va. 

Army Night Stalkers
3rd Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne), Hunter Army Air Field, Ga.

1. Staff Sgt. Shamus O. Goare, 29, of Danville, Ohio. 
2. Chief Warrant Officer Corey J. Goodnature, 35, of Clarks Grove, Minn. 
3. Sgt. Kip A. Jacoby, 21, of Pompano Beach, Fla. 
4. Sgt. 1st Class Marcus V. Muralles, 33, of Shelbyville, Ind. 
5. Maj. Stephen C. Reich, 34, of Washington Depot, Conn. 
6. Sgt. 1st Class Michael L. Russell, 31, of Stafford, Va. 
7. Chief Warrant Officer Chris J. Scherkenbach, 40, of Jacksonville, Fla. 
HQ Company, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne), Fort Campbell, Ky.
8. Master Sgt. James W. Ponder III, 36, of Franklin, Tenn.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 28, 2014)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 28, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 28, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, gentlemen.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 28, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warriors!

You are not and will not be forgotten!


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 28, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Men.  We shall never forget you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warriors.


----------



## pardus (Jun 28, 2014)

RIP...


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 29, 2014)

Never Forget

LL


----------



## Dame (Jun 29, 2014)

Such a huge loss of America's best. RIP


----------



## CDG (Jun 29, 2014)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 29, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Heroes.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 30, 2014)

RIP Warriors

Let us not forget this and many other sacrifices that were made on our behalf.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2014)

Bless the families in your Honor, and Hand Salute.


----------



## JHD (Jul 10, 2014)

Rest in peace.  Never forget.


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 11, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 28, 2019)

14 years ago today.

We still remember you, gentlemen.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 28, 2019)

And the part history (And the movie) left out. 

After humping for two days with very little food and water (mainly hydrating on IV’s), elements of the 2nd Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment reached Marcus Lutrell’s location, gave him medical attention and secured his exfiltration. Rangers from 2/75 and 3/75 were also responsible for finding and securing the remains of all of the other fallen SEALs and TF-160 aircrew in bad guy country. 

RLTW


----------



## Jaknight (Jun 28, 2019)

Centermass said:


> And the part history (And the movie) left out.
> 
> After humping for two days with very little food and water (mainly hydrating on IV’s), elements of the 2nd Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment reached Marcus Lutrell’s location, gave him medical attention and secured his exfiltration. Rangers from 2/75 and 3/75 were also responsible for finding and securing the remains of all of the other fallen SEALs and TF-160 aircrew in bad guy country.
> 
> RLTW


 Wow I had read somewhere that the Rangers had been involved Now I really can’t wait to read the book about it as soon as I’m done with Violence of Action.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 28, 2019)

RLTW
Rest in Peace to the fallen


----------



## MikeDelta (Jun 28, 2019)

R.I.P. warriors.


----------

